# Primera P10 1.6 SRI what to do??



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

I have a primera SRI with the SR16de engine...
is there any hope of getting any power out of it or should i rather sell i t and buy a 2.0SRI og a 2.0GT??

If there is something to do, what ??
And link to pages please.



 

Espen.


----------

